# SEPTEMBER FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well officially summer is over.So time for some pictures of harvesting Havs!Havanese helping with bringing home the harvest,whether it be apples, blackberries,any vegetables.sweeping up the falling leaves,tiding the garden,or yard as you call it.Helpful Havs generally getting ready for Autumn.Here are a couple of Dizzie and Nellie with the grandchildren on a hay bale.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So it's not a total bust, and it's only Oct 2nd, here's a fall photo of Kodi and Shelby with giant pumpkins,


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Too cute with the giant pumpkins, I have cousins that compete and grow those giant things, no eating them, to get them to this size...well they may glow.LOL Your guys look very comfortable with them.


----------

